

Show HN: Conductance - next gen webapp server built on StratifiedJS - gfxmonk
https://conductance.io/

======
cookiem0nster
This looks super interesting. I personally like the way JS is maturing into
the back-end, with stuff like this and node picking up steam. What I liked
about this site, even while I'm installing it to play with it, is that they
seem to have put in a lot of effort on it to make it intuitive + clear , even
at such an early stage (just to be clear - this is the first time I've seen
it). I'm taking this for a test drive to play around with it, and hopefully if
it works well find some place down the line where I can put it to use.

~~~
gfxmonk
Thanks! We've tried hard to make it understandable for new users (and provide
good documentation for users of any vintage). There's quite a lot of
_different_ stuff in Conductance compared to vanilla JS, but our belief is
that once you get up to speed, it should make programming concurrent apps much
more straightforward. Thanks for taking it for a test drive, don't hesitate to
jump on the mailing list if you need help down the road -
[https://conductance.io/community](https://conductance.io/community)

And yep - today is our first public release of Conductance, although
StratifiedJS (the language it's built on) has been evolving for a couple of
years now.

